# need some help



## indgreg (Feb 27, 2013)

The wife came up with another great ideal she wants me to make a round cutting board & turn it n to a chesse board with a round bowl on top for lid. Got the board cut it turned ok the bowl fits on top and looks ok but the boss wants a grove cut in the board so bowl will seal on board . ive got a cheap router table and the bit to cut it but not sure how to make a jig or something to put the grove perfectly around a half an inch in? is there a way to do it without buying an jig for it ? thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

One thought I had: Rather than trying to cut a groove, you could use a rabbetting bit with a guide bushing to just make a "lip" that the bowl would fit over


----------



## indgreg (Feb 27, 2013)

nice never thought about that might work and might even look better thanks for the ideal something to think about and show her


----------



## Sandblastguy (Aug 14, 2012)

Make an inside 90 degree angle in scrap plywood and clamp it to your router table. It will take some fooling too get it in the right place then lower the board or even better raise the router and spin the board in the jig. Be sure to hold the board against both sides of the square.


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

How about cutting a round hole in a piece of mdf as a template? Then you could position it using the router table fence, attach it with double sided tape, lower the cutting board into it and gradually raise the router bit up to the desired depth of cut. The template would trap the cutting board to insure accuracy.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This kind of jig should do it.


----------



## indgreg (Feb 27, 2013)

nice, thanks for all the input guys im sure i can get 1 of these to work . Really apricate all the help


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

If you want or need to stick wit your original idea, make a fence to match the board. 1\2 way around would work, but I'm thinking you could even take a piece of ply and cut the appropriate hole so the board sits in the center and the router attaches to it. Then just rotate it around the board. Stick the board down with double sided tape.


----------

